# Heat Transfer Manufacturing Info Needed!



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Guys!! OK...Here is what I need. I would like to find out what type of equipment the big companies like Transfer Express and Versatranz use to print there plastisol transfers. I AM NOT INTERESTED IN DOING INK JET TRANSFERS!! I don't think these big companies like the 2 I mentioned and Dowling are using regular screen presses to produce there transfers and I would like to have some information on the equipment that they use to produce quality plastisol heat transfers. I am looking forward to some great info. Thanks guys!!


----------



## jasonsc310 (Feb 15, 2010)

Check out HIX corp. They have excellent transfer machines


----------



## MoonCo (Mar 5, 2009)

They are screen printed transfers. Screen printing is not just for t-shirts. You can screen print onto most anything as long as you use the right ink. Google screen printing on metal and you can find some other uses for screen printing.


----------

